# Seksualiteit > Vrouwen >  Pijn bij het plassen

## sleeping_sun

Ik ging vanavond douchen en per ongeluk heb ik m'n vagina met zeep gewassen. Dat ging daarna ernorm prikken en dat is ondertussen weer over. Maar ik heb vreselijk veel pijn bij het plassen. Wat kan ik doen? Gaat het vanzelf over door een aantal keren douchen en water erover te laten stromen?

----------


## meneereddie

Door de zeep is je zuurtegraad veranderd, waardoor je vagina en urethra, (plasbuis) aangeslagen zijn. Dat kan leiden tot een blaasontsteking. Door die blaasontsteking kun je weer rugpijn krijgen, en in geval van zwakte en/of ouderdom, zelf zeer verstrooid raken. (HET LIJKT ALS: in de war....dementerend)
Dus advies: ga naar je huisarts.
Gebruik goede zeep voor die lichaamsstreek.

----------

